# Why sig?



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

I have recently purchased a Sig Sauer and I feel that I made a great purchase. But I don't know a lot about
Sigs, far as what makes it so great? The reputation seems to be very well, and from people I have spoken 
with has informed me that they are just as good as Glocks and with a comparison to Glocks I'm very 
interested on gaining info on what makes Sigs such a great gun. So this is why i posted this thread on 
the Sig Sauer section to try and gain some knowledge from members that know a lot about these guns.
During your comments please add details far as reliability, meaning any testing that these guns have been
threw that proves there reliability that you may know about.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

For me, the thing I like most about Sigs are the ergonomics. They fit my hands better than anything else. Not inexpensive, but solid, accurate, and reliable. My P220 will eat anything. Once you spend some time with a Sig, most other guns feel kind of cheap. The engineering of Sigs is a cut above most guns. That's not to say other guns are crap though. Sig aficianados are a little different than most gun owners, I think. I liken it to smoking a great cigar, or a glass of 18 yr old Scotch whiskey. Not everyone can appreciate those things, or afford them. I like to think of us who are afflicted with the Signess as an exclusive club. If you can't tell, my Signess is terminal.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

my sig, p6 was was virtually new when i bought it and its brother.... build dates were 5/80 and i bought them in late 06 or early 07. new , in box, 26 years old..... not a mark on either of them, and having a friend in the business i walked out with both of them for $400 total. one was a gift for my gf, the other has lived on my hip after i broke it in. i dont compare it to glocks, i dont care for them never have and i dont own any polygun. the sig feels like a quality gun, and it is. i compare it to the feeling i get from my 4in s&w 586... just feels like a good gun should, and it goes bang EVERYTIME i pull the trigger. as for the great cigar, i prefer bourbon with mine but i dont get preachy if ya wanna have scotch.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i have a sig p238 380 cal bought it new put 85 rounds threw and the recoil spring broke, sent it back to sig they repaired it and sent it right back, a weeks time including mail time. since then i have about six hundred rounds on it mostly rapid fire and it is great, accurate and nice trigger pull. i think sig makes a nice gun but i shy away from them because there usually a little heavy, to big for me and are way too much money plus i live in mass and we are limiled to what we can buy here. i own 4 glocks 2- 27 40 cal one with crimson trace, a model 30 45 cal and a model 29 10mm and would not part with any of them. in my opinion glock sig smith and ruger all make quality firearms and back them up with their service and warranties, i think it depends on what you want as far as size, caliber, weight, price and its use, ccw, range etc.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

+1 on just about everything hud35500 said, the ergonomics fit me great. Also, there are small things that i really like about the sig, for example the decock lever is really nice, and its great to have a decocking mechanism that isnt attached to a safety like on a beretta. I like the triggers alot too. Im not gonna say that they are more reliable than glocks, but they are certainly equal, and again as hud35500 said its like a fine cigar, everything else far surpasses a glock IMO. Its not like any one thing or feature on the sigs make them far superior to other guns, its the small things that were well thought out and done better than anyone else (like the decock lever) that make them the best in my mind.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

When you need it to work 100% of the time right out of the box I always pick SIG. The P226 is my favorite. I shoot all kinds of factory, nato and handloads and they all work with no fussing. I'm still buying and trying different springs to get all my loads to go through the Glock. It's run 2X's in a row now in competition with my 9mm handloads and a 15 pound spring so I'm set there. Now I have to find the right combination for my 40S&W. I've had some cases rupture in the SIGs and not damage the pistol and had one case that had no extractor groove go through it (found it when I policed my brass). I've heard that Glocks or other plastic frame pistols don't handle rapidly escaping gases well and self destruct. I'll eventually find out how that goes. The Glock I've done extensive trigger work on and still can't beat my scores with my stock P226 in 9mm. I do get a faster first shot on target from the holster though. If I'm doing something serious you can bet I'm carrying a SIG.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

+1 on the p226. of all handgun manufacturers sig is my favorite and of all sig guns the p226 is my absolute top favorite. Ive shot mine to hell and it still works better than anything else i have shot. over the course of literally tens of thousands of rounds, i havent had any FTF but i have had maybe 5 FTEs....ever, and those were all after the gun was way dirtier than i should have let it get. with the p226 you cant go wrong, and IMO you cant even begin to compare it to a glock


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sig's one of the top dogs, the only thing the other brands like HK and Glock have over it is weight. The sigs are heavier but they feel the best in your hand no doubt

What kind of sig do you have AIM RIGHT?


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

hud35500 said:


> For me, the thing I like most about Sigs are the ergonomics. They fit my hands better than anything else. Not inexpensive, but solid, accurate, and reliable. My P220 will eat anything. Once you spend some time with a Sig, most other guns feel kind of cheap. The engineering of Sigs is a cut above most guns. That's not to say other guns are crap though. Sig aficianados are a little different than most gun owners, I think. I liken it to smoking a great cigar, or a glass of 18 yr old Scotch whiskey. Not everyone can appreciate those things, or afford them. I like to think of us who are afflicted with the Signess as an exclusive club. If you can't tell, my Signess is terminal.


I could not have said it better!
I own a number of Rugers and they are good guns BUT when I set my SIGs side by side with my Rugers the fit and finish of the SIGs stand out by a country mile. I'll bet that on all second tier guns when compared to SIG. One would have to look at HK or some special maker to find a equal gun (in my view) SIG's are like the good old Colt Python! Alway GOOD and refined!

Lateck,


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Sig's one of the top dogs, the only thing the other brands like HK and Glock have over it is weight. The sigs are heavier but they feel the best in your hand no doubt
> 
> What kind of sig do you have AIM RIGHT?


I have the sig p250.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I owned one Glock and hated it ...traded it for a USP and never looked back...own 7 Sigs and love em all...nuff said


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

i bought an SP2022, my first gun ever, and to say i'm pleased would be a gross understatement. when i was shopping around i asked everyone what they'd recommend and from cops to marines to hunters, they all said SIG will never let you down. so far, i couldn't be happier with my SP2022.


----------



## RiverG (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a 229,239 and a 250 and I love them its hard to beat their quality and accuracy .Their more expensive than alot of other manufactures but you get what you pay for .Also planning on getting a 226,220 and a 1911 at some point .Sig's is the only handgun I'll own !


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

One of the coolest things about Sig is, they make something for just about everyone. The polymer guns are competitively priced(usually cheaper than Glock, HK, XD's, etc.). The 1911's are extremely well made. Pocket guns, target pistols, you name it, Sig makes it. They also offer upgrades, repair services, and custom mods at reasonable prices. I can't think of another manufacturer that does all that.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

In my opinion Sig are top of the heap guns.

High quality.

Pretty.

Dependable.

Accurate.

Most shooters wish that they had a Sig Sauer.

:smt1099


----------

